# Ben, 10 month old Patterdale Terrier needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ben is a 10 month old Patterdale Terrier. He has a black soft wavy 'broken' coat meaning smooth on his head and legs, long on his back and tail. He was in kennells for the first 6 months of his life on a working farm. Then homed in a busy family; 5 adults and very young grandchildren with an unsecure garden. He was tied up on a long metal cord. He nipped one of the children probably in excitement. He came to us petrified, but soon settled with consistency of person. Once he trusts he opens his heart and is very close ... though initially stand-offish and wary. This is improving as his confidence improves and he will not have problems in the future.

Ben is great with dogs inside the house and learning to interact with them outside. He has keen instincts and probably won't come off an extender until his recall is developed through training and he is shown to be reliable (if at all). On his walks and when exploring the garden he is tuned in and doesn't hear his name. He is newly neutered; chipped and vax'd. Ben is a fabulous dog who once he trusts wants a close loving relationship. He is currently fostered in Richmond Surrey. He is living with 5 other terriers and enticing some of the oldies to play in a gentle way.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Ben Patterdale 7 months Fostered Richmond.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------

